

How would you build a Rubik's "sound" cube? - amichail

This would be like a normal Rubik's cube but with the same color on all sides.<p>So the question is how would you use sound (and perhaps touch sensors, an accelerometer, etc.) to make this work exactly like a Rubik's cube?
======
zkarcher
You need 6 flavors of sound (1 for each color) and a mechanism for
distinguishing the colors on 9 squares on each face, I think? This is assuming
we're only listening to 1 face at a time.

Perhaps I'm thinking about this too linearly. You could touch one square to
hear its color, and its immediate neighbors would sound as well, with
stereo/spatial effects to indicate their relative position.

